# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Лев Матвеев: То, что успешно реализует SearchInform, конкуренты только начинают разрабатывать

## CyberWriter

_На вопросы Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласился ответить*__Лев Матвеев, председатель совета директоров Группы компаний SearchInform__. Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций "Индустрия в лицах".*_
*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

